# Glaze recipes



## Mike444 (Sep 8, 2019)

Looking for a good peach bourbon glaze recipe or something similar!!!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 8, 2019)

Mike what are you glazing?


----------



## dannylang (Sep 8, 2019)

go to the search at top, type in what u are looking for, and i bet someone here has done it already.welcome to smf.
dannylang


----------



## Mike444 (Sep 8, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Mike what are you glazing?


Pork loins and ribs


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 8, 2019)

Ive had good luck using store baught jams or preserves.  Usually ill use 50%jam/preserves  and 50% water and a splash or two of apple cider vinegar.  Throw all that in a pot and simmer down a bit to thicken. Makes for a really quick easy glaze. In your case i would just use a peach flavored jam/preserves  50/50 with water and add a few splashes of your favorite bourbon then simmer to thicken a bit and your good to go. Nothing fancy but turns out good enough no one's going to know its not fancy lol.


----------

